# Mercury Bichloride Bottle.



## LoisLaRaine (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone has a Mercury Bichloride (sometimes known as Mercury Chloride) bottle that they want to sell?

 I've been writing a book about American silent movies star's Jack Pickford and Olive Thomas for four years, and since I started I've been dying to get my hands on one of these Mercury bottles! 

 A little back story on these two is that they were married, their relationship was very rocky. They went to Paris for a second honeymoon hoping to fix their marriage. One night, Olive went into the bathroom and swallowed half a bottle of Mercury, Jack realizing what she had done forced eggs down her throat to make her vomit. While vomiting, the acid from these pills burned through her vocal chords, stomach, and face. She later went deaf, lost her sight and had kidney damage. She died four agonizing days later. 

 Almost a century later, Olive haunts the New Amsterdam Theatre in New York. People who've seen her spirit says she holds a blue bottle that has "Poison" engraved on it. The Mercury Bichloride pill bottle. 

 Since I've been researching and been inlove with these two celebrities for YEARS, I desperately want a blue Mercury bottle! Anyone will do, but I want a blue one.

 This was the last photo of Olive Thomas and her husband Jack, taken right before their trip to Paris.


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2012)

If you hurry you can buy this one, ends in 10 minutes...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-poison-bottle-with-lable-/261081844023?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc9b0c937


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2012)

Bottle ended, it didn't sell, you should contact the seller and make an offer if you want one...Jim


----------



## LoisLaRaine (Aug 19, 2012)

I'll have to do that. Thank you!


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2012)

Good luck, it even has the original contents, please don't take any though...[]


----------

